# Keynote doc dragged to Pages app...can't delete



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Has anyone (else) ever accidentally dragged a Keynote presentation to the Pages app on the app page of iTunes?  I did and now I can't get rid of it.  I can't bring it into Pages since Pages doesn't recognize the Keynote format and I can't delete it from the iTunes app page since there's no way to delete anything there.  Am I stuck with this doc there forever?  

It only shows up when I have the Pages doc transfer box open at the bottom of the iTunes app tab, but it's annoying that I can't get rid of it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2448573

I know nothing of these apps, but this looks like it may help.


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

Beautiful (he says while shaking his head)!  Why didn't I think of that?

Thanx for the help, Claw!


----------

